# Anyone tried the Canon SX50 HS yet?



## NellsPhoto (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello all

I have been using Canon's "super zooms" for a while now, and am disappointed with my SX40.  Way too many blurred photos for no apparent reason.  I read the 9 reviews posted so far on Canon's website, but I'd like to know more.

Anyone tried the SX50 yet? 

JD


----------



## NellsPhoto (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, no one has!    I just wonder how they can go take sucha huge leap in optical zoom and not sacrifice picture quality and speed.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

THe apparent reason is knowledge. Any camera would blur under the same conditions unless you tell it how not to. If there isn't enough light, it slows down the shutter speed to get enough light and allows blurring either of the motion or from your hand moving slightly. NO camera will fix that alone.


----------



## NellsPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

I use the SX40 the same way I have used all the previous Canon super-zooms, and those never gave me random blurry shots.  That's why I am curious if the latest version has fixed that issue.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

NellsPhoto said:


> I use the SX40 the same way I have used all the previous Canon super-zooms, and those never gave me random blurry shots.  That's why I am curious if the latest version has fixed that issue.



Can you post one of your blurry shots? There are no blurry widely known issues with the SX40 so I'm sticking by the user error part of it, but we can definitely better help you with a sample.


----------



## JSER (Oct 30, 2012)

No and I don't want to, I use DSLRs


----------



## JSER (Oct 30, 2012)

ALL cameras give blurry shots, it is called human operator error


----------



## pyredude (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm coming into this a little late but wanted to offer some input. Below are 3 pics from my SX50 shot HH on an overcast day. No problem at all with the image.


----------



## NellsPhoto (Jan 13, 2013)

Geesh guys, I think that after years of using cameras from the same series the same way for years, I know if the blurry photos are my fault or not... and I am saying they are the camera, not me.

As for posting a photo of the glitch, I tried to find one to share, but they seem to have been deleted, seeing as they were of no use to me.

Also, since my last post, it seems that this glitch hasn't occured for a while.  Then again, I have not been out shooting quite as often.  Let's just say I haven't wanted to toss the thing out into traffic lately...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

pyredude said:


> I'm coming into this a little late but wanted to offer some input. Below are 3 pics from my SX50 shot HH on an overcast day. No problem at all with the image.
> 
> View attachment 32330View attachment 32331View attachment 32332



Rather impressive for a Point'n'Shoot Bridge camera.... might be a good travel camera, when I don't want to haul 30lbs of gear! lol!


----------

